
Android Trojan that uses speech recognition to steal Credit Card number - r11t
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wDhzLuyR68
======
chapel
Did you see how many different applications have to be installed just to make
this work? Unless you have no clue what is happening and don't pay attention
to what you are installing, this won't be an issue.

The only way they could install all those applications without the user not
being prompted, they would have to run on a rooted phone and be given root
permissions.

